# Alicia Keys Superwoman video - HOT MAKE UP!!



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

I know a lot of people don't, but i LOVE alicia keys. 
Anyways, this is her most recent video....the make up is beautiful, mainly the Egyptian part 2 mins in..

YouTube - Alicia Keys - Superwoman


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 29, 2008)

i LOVE this video, i saw it the other morning while i was getting ready, and i stopped putting on makeup and just sat there and watched the entire thing, its so good!!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

I absolutely adore her!! She's gorgeous and her songs are just  as beautiful as her!!


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 21, 2008)

Alicia keys is fabulous and I loooooove her makeup she always looks pretty.


----------

